# Specials > Testing Ground >  Wee question?

## Dadie

If you quote from a post and the post you quoted from was deleted would the quote still be there?
Interested to know...

----------


## changilass

Yup, thats how folks get caught out when they delete it soon after lol

----------


## Dadie

Wish I knew that earlier!
About lunchtime ::

----------


## changilass

what you gone and done missus?

----------


## Dadie

Nothing...just got my knickers in a twist after replying to a post for it to disappear!

----------


## Dadie

> Yup, thats how folks get caught out when they delete it soon after lol


trying to see how the quote works
Now I know it wont be soo easy to hide and delete stuff...ooh I am going to be annoying with this new found knowledge!

----------

